# Mounting/filling tires



## mlappin

While on the subject of tires, why not to over inflate.






We don't have a tire cage, I have though when doing split rim 10.00-20's was to wrap a log chain around the tire several times through the center, place the ring down on the ground then place a loader with the bucket about 6 inches over the tire. Clip on chucks are a must. Don't stand in front of them when seating beads, this goes for any tire. Turn your regulator down to the max setting listed on the tire for seating beads. If properly positioned and lubed properly the tire should never approach the maximum pressure before the beads seat.


----------



## mlappin

Still using the ether trick to mount tubeless tires? Watch the above video again.

Then order one of these: http://www.gemplers.com/product/6BST/Cheetah-Bead-Seating-Tool?gclid=CO6svvHNib0CFchFMgoduzsAtg&sku=6BST&CID=25SEPLA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=6BST&ef_id=Uxh6IQAABWebcyv720140311040809s

Don't think you need a Cheetah or similar, then watch above video again.

We bought one and they are invaluable for getting tubeless implement tires to seat, can be used with the tire still on the equipment even, just jack it up so the tire and rim are even all the way around.

Mounted two new semi tires Saturday and fixed five others, the off brand Cheetah we bought got em on the first try every time.


----------



## bluefarmer

Got a neighbor that built one outa A freon tank


----------



## RockmartGA

Way back, when I was a teenager working at my uncles gas station, we had a strap that you wrap around the tire and inflate with air. The strap would compress the tire and force the bead closer to the rim.

I've used a ratchet strap to accomplish the same thing.






The ratchet strap method works well on smaller tires up through car size tires. Just have to be careful when you release the strap. You want to release the strap just as soon as possible after the bead seats (i.e., don't pump 30 pounds of air into the tire and then release the strap.)


----------



## JD3430

Or you can doit this way.....LMAO


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Or you can doit this way.....LMAO


Thats the ether trick. I've heard of tires blowing clear off the rim from too much, if nothing else it doesn't do the cords any favors.


----------



## barnrope

Once in a while the new combines that come in to the local dealership will have a front tire that comes off the bead because the truck drivers will deflate the tires to get them lower on the trailers. When that happens a daring (stupid?) mechanic goes out with two cans of starting fluid. He uses a lot of starting fluid, and lights it off. It makes a hell of an explosion. Seats the bead back on though.


----------



## JD3430

I've seen them use the cheaters, too


----------



## mlappin

I won't use ether, had a guy in the area that could fix anything. He had some old dynamite that was sweating. He'd play with the stuff, take his pocket knife and scrape the nitro off then flick it at stuff, but he wouldn't use ether to mount a tire.


----------



## MT hayer

There are some brave people! I can't quite bring myself to do that. I use the strap trick, seems to work good. And any person that does tires should have a 5 gallon bucket of Murphys bead lube. You put on by hand, put air in and wipe the extra off and put it back in the bucket. Helps keep the bead from rusting on also. Biggest thing is to make sure the rim is clean! Anywhere from scrapers on down. Split rims are easy to work and trust if you clean all rust and don't bend anything.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> Or you can doit this way.....LMAO


At least the cat and dog were safe...


----------



## deadmoose

RockmartGA said:


> Way back, when I was a teenager working at my uncles gas station, we had a strap that you wrap around the tire and inflate with air. The strap would compress the tire and force the bead closer to the rim.
> 
> I've used a ratchet strap to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ratchet strap method works well on smaller tires up through car size tires. Just have to be careful when you release the strap. You want to release the strap just as soon as possible after the bead seats (i.e., don't pump 30 pounds of air into the tire and then release the strap.)


Good tip. I think I pushed my tire off the bead moving my wood splitter this winter. I have been putting off messing with it until warm weather came... I was planning on bringing it in to the tire shop but today I was home early and decided to give it a try. Saved a few bucks and a couple stops at the tire shop.


----------



## RockmartGA

While we're on the subject of tire repair, another interesting tool.....


----------



## slowzuki

I'll sheepishly say I've used ether but only on ATV tires and once on a wagon tire. Its too hard to get the shot of ether and timing right in large tires. The wagon tire is what turned me off using it on large tires.

I actually have a 12 ply float tire that I've had 3 shops try to seat and myself and a neighbour have each tried to seat. Rim is clean, tire is good just bead is so stiff. Have not used ether as tire is so stiff it would be a mess if it blew apart.


----------



## JD3430

Put the tire in the hot sun or artificially heat it.


----------



## mlappin

RockmartGA said:


> While we're on the subject of tire repair, another interesting tool.....


Cute, only place I have been able to find it online to buy is out of the UK. With the exchange rate what it is right now you'll pay a minimum of $900 US plus shipping.

http://www.balanceweights.co.uk/product-p/k1.htm


----------



## mlappin

The reason I brought all this up, a insurance guy told me with the government meddling in the insurance industry if someone was injured while changing a tire and if it's not done according to manufacturers recommendations, your insurance company may not have to cover any medical bills. In other words, hurt yourself or a bystander while doing the ether trick, it may come out of your own pocket.

This was his best guess by the way. They've had how many years to finalize things and it still changes daily.


----------



## RockmartGA

mlappin said:


> Cute, only place I have been able to find it online to buy is out of the UK. With the exchange rate what it is right now you'll pay a minimum of $900 US plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.balanceweights.co.uk/product-p/k1.htm


Ouch ! Maybe if you ran a tire business and had service trucks on the road....


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> The reason I brought all this up, a insurance guy told me with the government meddling in the insurance industry if someone was injured while changing a tire and if it's not done according to manufacturers recommendations, your insurance company may not have to cover any medical bills. In other words, hurt yourself or a bystander while doing the ether trick, it may come out of your own pocket.
> 
> This was his best guess by the way. They've had how many years to finalize things and it still changes daily.


Wow I hope not. That could open a Pandora's box of insurance companies refusing to pay for an injury occurring when fixing, building, farming, just about anything.


----------



## hog987

I have used either plenty of times to seat a tire. It can be tricky. Too little either nothing happens. Just the right amount seats bead fine. Now this is where guys get scared with too much either. But too much either in the tire wont explode it will just burn. Looks like the tire is on fire but it is just burning the liquid either. One thing is if you ever have the fire inside a cold tire it heats the tire enough that now it usually is easier to seat.

The split rims were the very dangerous one to seat. If not put together 100% they could come apart when airing up and that is what killed and injured many guys. One reason why we have mostly went away from them.


----------



## mlappin

Yup, split rims most likely literally cost a few people their heads.

I won't buy a truck anymore that does't have buds. My first time dealing with Daytons I got lucky. The dog when it broke loose on those old spoke type hubs just put a hell of a dent in the tool box instead of taking my knee cap out.


----------



## hog987

I should state that I would never use either on any sort of split rim tires. Its a good thing that the only tires we have like that are on dads payloader.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Wow I hope not. That could open a Pandora's box of insurance companies refusing to pay for an injury occurring when fixing, building, farming, just about anything.


Who knows.

If nothing else if they covered everything from a brain fart induced injury, they will be looking for a reason to drop you. Then the new insurance company might want to know why.


----------



## mlappin

RockmartGA said:


> Way back, when I was a teenager working at my uncles gas station, we had a strap that you wrap around the tire and inflate with air. The strap would compress the tire and force the bead closer to the rim.
> 
> I've used a ratchet strap to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ratchet strap method works well on smaller tires up through car size tires. Just have to be careful when you release the strap. You want to release the strap just as soon as possible after the bead seats (i.e., don't pump 30 pounds of air into the tire and then release the strap.)


I've had that work maybe 50% of the time. The floater type tires on the discbine and round baler before I had the cheetah I would just tube em as you weren't getting those to remount as a tubeless type.


----------



## mlappin

MT hayer said:


> There are some brave people! I can't quite bring myself to do that. I use the strap trick, seems to work good. And any person that does tires should have a 5 gallon bucket of Murphys bead lube. You put on by hand, put air in and wipe the extra off and put it back in the bucket. Helps keep the bead from rusting on also. Biggest thing is to make sure the rim is clean! Anywhere from scrapers on down. Split rims are easy to work and trust if you clean all rust and don't bend anything.


I've done the tire grease trick myself a time or too on trailer tires.

Had a guy from Glenns out mounting new combine tires one fall. He used the grease trick, just packed the bead full of the stuff. He didn't quite have it lined up well enough, when the bead popped on he got covered in it from head to toe and all down the side of the service trucks. I laughed, he would have made a drunk sailor proud with the creative string of expletives he came up with.


----------



## JD3430

I was able to repair a flat on a Saturday night last summer with a ratchet strap. 
Tire was totally flat, off bead. 
I lifted tractor with loader and put strap on aired up compressor real good and started pumping in air while trying to get bead seated. It worked and got me enough air to get finished.


----------

